# Dark Arts Coffee - DSOL July 2015



## Milanski

This month I set myself a challenge; to find a new London roaster who bucked the trend of roasting light, and I think I may have found one...

Based out of an arch under the Overgound in Homerton, East London is Dark Arts Coffee who will be supplying our beans for this month.

Dark Arts are a new roaster who are not going with the trend of roasting light and instead are 'doing their own thing' and roasting to the taste of co-founder and head roaster Bradley Morrison's palate. In reality, this means a medium-dark roast which retains some of the characteristics of the bean but without the brightness and zing associated with a light roast.

Expect something a little different this month...

https://www.facebook.com/darkartscoffeelondon

(website still under construction).


----------



## froggystyle

Great to see an unknown new roaster given a chance!


----------



## oddknack

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 4085

If any guest slots come up, can I have one please


----------



## Rhys

I wouldn't mind a guest slot as well (if available).


----------



## spune

Me too! Loving the logo on the FB page, a wee bit genital like, no..?


----------



## Milanski

I believe there will be a guest slot this month as one member has express(o)ed the desire to skip this month...

First come, first served means David has first dibbs on this.

I can certainly ask Brad if he'd be happy to roast more but we'd need to know numbers in order to negotiate prices.

I've started a list below of those expressing interest so far, please add your names to the list if you'd like to have a go at these and I'll see what we can do...

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spune


----------



## Milanski

spune said:


> Me too! Loving the logo on the FB page, a wee bit genital like, no..?


There is an arse on there but that's not strictly genitalia, the finger however...


----------



## spune

I was thinking the knuckles, them moving up, the finger..?


----------



## Soll

I believe there will be a guest slot this month as one member has express(o)ed the desire to skip this month...

First come, first served means David has first dibbs on this.

I can certainly ask Brad if he'd be happy to roast more but we'd need to know numbers in order to negotiate prices.

I've started a list below of those expressing interest so far, please add your names to the list if you'd like to have a go at these and I'll see what we can do...

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spune

4. Soll


----------



## gcogger

I believe there will be a guest slot this month as one member has express(o)ed the desire to skip this month...

First come, first served means David has first dibbs on this.

I can certainly ask Brad if he'd be happy to roast more but we'd need to know numbers in order to negotiate prices.

I've started a list below of those expressing interest so far, please add your names to the list if you'd like to have a go at these and I'll see what we can do...

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spune

4. Soll

5. gcogger


----------



## Rdl81

gcogger said:


> I believe there will be a guest slot this month as one member has express(o)ed the desire to skip this month...
> 
> First come, first served means David has first dibbs on this.
> 
> I can certainly ask Brad if he'd be happy to roast more but we'd need to know numbers in order to negotiate prices.
> 
> I've started a list below of those expressing interest so far, please add your names to the list if you'd like to have a go at these and I'll see what we can do...
> 
> 1. dfk41
> 
> 2. Rhys
> 
> 3. spune
> 
> 4. Soll
> 
> 5. gcogger


6. Rdl81


----------



## CamV6

Go on then I'll join in if poss pkease

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spume

4. Soll

5. gcogger

6. Rdl81

7. CamV6


----------



## Milanski

Blimey!


----------



## Gander24

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spume

4. Soll

5. gcogger

6. Rdl81

7. CamV6

8. Gander24


----------



## Milanski

Going to limit this to 10...

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spume

4. Soll

5. gcogger

6. Rdl81

7. CamV6

8. Gander24

9.

10.


----------



## MooMaa

Like the sound of this, I'm in

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spume

4. Soll

5. gcogger

6. Rdl81

7. CamV6

8. Gander24

9. MooMaa

10.


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. dfk41

2. Rhys

3. spume

4. Soll

5. gcogger

6. Rdl81

7. CamV6

8. Gander24

9. MooMaa

10. GCGlasgow


----------



## Milanski

Wow, ok proof that good branding really does work


----------



## Milanski

Once, Brad from Darks Arts has got back to us with a price I will PM all you guest slotters with payment amount/details.

Please be prompt with payments so keep an eye on this thread...

Thank you.


----------



## CamV6

They'd better roast as good as they talk !


----------



## evoman

Looks like I was sleeping - would be nice to get a guest slot, but I see something like 10 people on there already! Spending too much time buying and selling kit recently (total revamp going on here! But I will eventually need new beans to run through the system)


----------



## Mrboots2u

GCGlasgow said:


> 1. dfk41
> 
> 2. Rhys
> 
> 3. spume
> 
> 4. Soll
> 
> 5. gcogger
> 
> 6. Rdl81
> 
> 7. CamV6
> 
> 8. Gander24
> 
> 9. MooMaa
> 
> 10. GCGlasgow


Ok guest slots are now closed

Price came out at £12 for 500g delivered . Great price for a bespoke roast .

Shipping to you is hopefully end if July for all ..

Payment details have gone out those guests listed above ... please read and follow carefully as account details may have changed since the last time you were guest

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow

Paid n PM'd Milanski, thanks to both for organising. Looking forward to trying these beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

evoman said:


> Looks like I was sleeping - would be nice to get a guest slot, but I see something like 10 people on there already! Spending too much time buying and selling kit recently (total revamp going on here! But I will eventually need new beans to run through the system)


Sorry we stopped guests slots at 10 ...normally there would not have been any guest slots for this but the roaster agreed to do a little extra ..

10 was a round number for them to work too.

Cheers


----------



## Gander24

Paid and pm'd


----------



## Soll

Paid and Pm'd with thanks


----------



## Rhys

Paid and PM'd.. Looking forward to some Dark Arts


----------



## spune

As above; paid and PM'd. Thank you for your time and effort in doing this!


----------



## Gander24

Yeah, forgot to say thanks for the effort! Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Milanski thanks to all the guests , they have paid up in super quick time .......

We is ready to rumble i think ....Can you update as to when is going out


----------



## Milanski

Great, thanks all and thanks for the heads up Martin.

Will update the thread with a delivery date when I get one.


----------



## stevenh

Any idea when this months beans will go out?


----------



## Milanski

Beans are being roasted Monday morning and being shipped in the afternoon by post (2nd class if I remember correctly).


----------



## Milanski

One of our full members has asked out of this month's offering as he's fully stocked and going away.

We therefore have one 1Kg slot up for grabs. £20.

First person to reply bags it and I'll PM payment details.

Ready, set.....GO!


----------



## Rhys

I'll take it as it sounds intriguing, If I'm not keen I can always pass on my guest slot bags


----------



## Milanski

Ok, PM on it's way. Thanks Rhys.


----------



## spune

Thanks for the regular updates. Looking forward to receiving them soon!


----------



## Rhys

I'm quickly running out of beans.... please refer to my avatar!

Looking forward to these as I've not really had a dark roast. Any tasting notes that can be leaked as yet?


----------



## Milanski

Not properly dark these beans as they are still brown and no oils on them.

I'm not very good at descriptors so you'll have to try for yourself I'm afraid - but they are very tasty!


----------



## gcogger

Milanski said:


> Not properly dark these beans as they are still brown and no oils on them.


Shame


----------



## CamV6

Actually I quite like to sound of that roast level


----------



## Soll

Yeah me to Cam! There's definitely a difference when the roast is stopped just before the oils show on the bean. I've tried it at home not easy mind you


----------



## Milanski

Potentially, the next bean will be proper dark, and I mean proper.

I didn't think beans this dark could taste so moreish, but just goes to show if you use great quality beans and you know what you're doing you can still produce a great bean/blend even if you do bake it to within an inch of it's life.


----------



## ronsil

Milanski said:


> great quality beans and you know what you're doing you can still produce a great bean/blend even if you do bake it to within an inch of it's life.


Quality beans roasted into second crack with great care & attention will make you an espresso which is deep & sweet.

Perfect on its own or as a base for all milk drinks.

Just savour the taste & don't start looking for 'fruit & flowers' which have probably been roasted out anyway, even if they existed.









After all this is the 'Darker side of life'


----------



## gcogger

Milanski said:


> Potentially, the next bean will be proper dark, and I mean proper.
> 
> I didn't think beans this dark could taste so moreish, but just goes to show if you use great quality beans and you know what you're doing you can still produce a great bean/blend even if you do bake it to within an inch of it's life.


Sounds like I picked the wrong month for a guest slot!


----------



## Milanski

gcogger said:


> Sounds like I picked the wrong month for a guest slot!


Never a wrong one, just a different one.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Have these been sent out now?


----------



## Milanski

Checked in with Brad today, said he had an issue with his new roaster yesterday but fixed ok so roasted 'n' posted today.

I believe the deal was for 2nd class post so looking at Thurs delivery?


----------



## Rhys

..and how many rest days? <drums fingers...></drums>


----------



## Milanski

Zero if you're out of coffee!

I tried this on the second day after roasting and it was fine, tho prob not at it's optimum.


----------



## Rhys

Milanski said:


> Zero if you're out of coffee!
> 
> I tried this on the second day after roasting and it was fine, tho prob not at it's optimum.


Bah!!
















I'm on dregs.. Just finished my Casa Unione, got some more dregs to use up then out of beans


----------



## Milanski

I hear your pain.


----------



## CamV6

Looking forward to tring these. Got a 500g bag of cc Malawi pamwamba going in the hopper this weekend which should give these time enough to rest.

Anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## Milanski

Postie came and went today with no coffee.

Waiting for Brad to call me back as he was in a meeting when I rang him earlier.


----------



## CamV6

Crikey, must have been one long meeting


----------



## Rhys

I've had to buy some emergency rations from a local coffee shop as I'm getting withdrawal symptoms (my cupboard stash needs chucking out now)


----------



## Milanski

It actually was a long meeting that took most of the day and it transpires that a spanner has been thrown into the works.

I'm not at liberty to divulge the whole situation but the coffee was roasted on Tues as agreed but was not able to be shipped.

Brad is extremely apologetic and has offered to roast a fresh batch on Monday and send in the afternoon as well as compensate us.

The options mentioned were:

Either he roasts a fresh batch and sends us like 500g each of the coffee roasted on Tuesday or he just sends us the fresh coffee and returns some of the cash to in effect just charge us cost for the beans and postage. I guess it's up for debate to some degree but we need to come to a decision before Monday (or I suppose latest Monday morn).

Either way, he's pretty gutted this situation arose and hopes he can make amends with the offers of compensation.

I guess this was a risk I didn't see coming with such a new roaster in the early stages of business so apologies are due on my behalf also. I'm especially sorry for those who were running on fumes and were relying on this delivery.


----------



## ronsil

For me I would prefer a new batch sent out next Tuesday, Otherwise you lose the comparison between the same beans over time.


----------



## Blackstone

ronsil said:


> For me I would prefer a new batch sent out next Tuesday, Otherwise you lose the comparison between the same beans over time.


Happy to go with this suggestion as I don't want to get into a drawn out debate


----------



## jlarkin

He's already offering the new batch, I thought that's a definite? It's just a question of if you want money back or the beans that are already rested as they were from Tuesday the week before = potentially good to go straightway?

I'd be happy to take the extra beans rather than a presumably not massive refund.


----------



## GCGlasgow

jlarkin said:


> He's already offering the new batch, I thought that's a definite? It's just a question of if you want money back or the beans that are already rested as they were from Tuesday the week before = potentially good to go straightway?
> 
> I'd be happy to take the extra beans rather than a presumably not massive refund.


Yeh that's how i'm reading it...Freshly roasted 1kg + 500g from last weeks roast or Freshly roasted 1kg + some money back. That right @Milanski. I'll go with freshly roasted + 500g from last week.

and no need for apology, some things are out of our hands (though may not be as understanding if I was running out of beans ~


----------



## Milanski

Yep, I reckon that's an ideal solution; fresh beans plus some extra rested beans that are good to go.

I'll let some more thoughts come in though and post the final decision on Sunday.

Thanks gents.


----------



## ronsil

Am very happy to take the extra 500 grams ASAP together with the new 1 kilo batch next Tuesday


----------



## gcogger

I'm only on a guest slot, but I'm well stocked at the moment so I'm happy to go with whatever is easiest for everyone (whether that's waiting for next week, cancel/refund etc.).


----------



## jlarkin

Meant to say before it's also because I'm assuming any refund is just extra admin for the organisers when they already do so much to make it happen.


----------



## MarkyP

I'm happy to go for the 500g from Tuesday plus the 1kg fresh from next week.

Is the guy going to be out of pocket doing this though?

The last thing I would want is to put unnecessary pressure on a new business!


----------



## Milanski

I'm not sure he'd be able to shift the extra coffee as he doesn't really do retail yet only roast to order so they'll most likely go to waste. But thanks for your concern MarkyP, I will speak to him and make sure it won't break him!


----------



## Richard Penny

Happy with beans being posted on Tuesday. I agree with MarkyP, don't want anyone out of pocket.


----------



## johnealey

Happy to go with majority (1kg fresh+500g from last week) as long as no undue pressure on business.

Not your fault Milan and as such no bad thoughts in your direction in the slightest, in fact would like to say thanks for keeping us informed / managing the situation, you should not feel bad about this at all.

John


----------



## paul whu

Yep. I'd be happy with the extra 500g. Sounds like a result to me. Unfortunate for Brad though.


----------



## CamV6

Yep, I'd happily take extra beans rather than any money back. Although I'm slightly confused in that why only send half of the original roast? Doesn't that mean that half the original roast goes to waste? I'd rather have the original roast which is ready to go plus a little extra ( I.e. Members end up with 1.5 kilos and guests 750g) or the original roast plus the same again as a fresh roast resting in reserve ( I.e. Members end up with 2 kilos and guests 1 kilo)

Maybe I'm being dim, and I wouldn't want to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I don't actually see the problem that needs compensating to begin with, other than a little professional embarrassment. Getting beans that were roasted a week ago and are thus perfectly rested is actually quite helpful isn't it?


----------



## Rdl81

Camv6 my thoughts exactly I thought that would be fine just a few days late but as you say ready to go.


----------



## Drewster

Happy whatever way the wind blows....

basically ordered and paid for 1Kg - so as long as I get that I'll be happy, anything else by way of goodwill/compensation is a bonus.


----------



## Blackstone

Are these going out today? I'm desperately low on beans and maybe have to get an emergency bag if not


----------



## Rhys

I'm quite happy either way as I've got a guest slot and paid for the kg that chockymonster didn't want, so I'll be getting 1.5kg anyway. I had to buy a bag of Red Brick on Friday as I'd ran out, and I'm over half way through it a the moment, so should time it right for these to come through if they're sending 500g of rested out?

If 500g of rested are sent then the rest, then I'll probably send out 500g on a pay it forward (if I find I'll have too much to cope with).


----------



## Milanski

The new batch are being roasted and sent out tomorrow.

I will be speaking to Dark Arts later today to ascertain whether they'll be going by post or by courier and will update the thread when I know.

Brad doesn't use sealed bags with valves only the foldover type that are open at the top, so I think it's probably in our interest to take delivery of a fresh batch and just tuck into the ones rosated on the 28th when they arrive. Everyone will be getting 100% freshly roasted and 50% of the older batch so that should please everyone.


----------



## aaroncornish

I will take the extra beans to be honest - don't want the beans to go to waste or anyone to have faff with refunds


----------



## Rhys

Might be worth getting some sealable bags with valves then. I've been keeping my old ones so I think they'll come in useful.


----------



## Milanski

Rhys said:


> Might be worth getting some sealable bags with valves then. I've been keeping my old ones so I think they'll come in useful.


Highly recommended.

Brad was going to look into this for us but with his recent issues I think this dropped off the list...


----------



## Jollybean

Extra beans is a good solution. Thanks for keeping us updated Milanski.


----------



## CamV6

Thanks Milanski and thanks to Brad too


----------



## TonyW

Just caught up on this thread but very happy with that arrangement, thanks to Brad & Milanski.


----------



## spune

Thanks for the update, it's appreciated!


----------



## Soll

Well done Milanski and thanks to Brad, extra beans are always welcome


----------



## squiggs1982

Just caught up too, but very happy with that ?


----------



## stevenh

Have these been sent out yet? I'm down to enough beans for one more coffee...


----------



## Blackstone

stevenh said:


> Have these been sent out yet? I'm down to enough beans for one more coffee...


Me too. After my morning coffee in out


----------



## Gander24

I ran out on friday!!!! aldi's pre ground filter just aint cutting it, though absence does makes the heart grow fonder, gonna have a wild selection of spro based drinks when these land!!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

@Milanski

Right I just came across this lot searching elsewhere for coffee etc.

I need one of their spro cups with logo. It reminds me of Robert Crumbs art, love it.

Not interested in the coffee as its dark so not my thing* but need a cup!!*

Tried emailing couple of days ago but sites under construction, can you hook me up?

Ta!


----------



## paul whu

The question is when are they roasting/sending? I have a bag from Rave which will last me 4 days max and then nothing..... It would be helpful to know so I can work out my bean budget. Cheers


----------



## Blackstone

@Milanski

any update on this? do i need to buy a bag of beans on the way home?

cheers


----------



## Milanski

Sorry about this guys I should have updated the thread yesterday but got the info on the way out the door...

Info I've received is that it's gone out 2nd class and should be with us before the end of the week.


----------



## Milanski

Sk8-bizarre said:


> @Milanski
> 
> Right I just came across this lot searching elsewhere for coffee etc.
> 
> I need one of their spro cups with logo. It reminds me of Robert Crumbs art, love it.
> 
> Not interested in the coffee as its dark so not my thing* but need a cup!!*
> 
> Tried emailing couple of days ago but sites under construction, can you hook me up?
> 
> Ta!


Heh, I will ask.

You after a mug?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Milanski said:


> Heh, I will ask.
> 
> You after a mug?


Nah not mug but a spro one please if poss, Looks like they do them









https://www.facebook.com/darkartscoffeelondon/photos/pb.1569550963274852.-2207520000.1438774811./1634372420126039/?type=3&theater










Like one of these with saucer and all like in first link. Be very appreciated if you could put them on to me I have tried but no response


----------



## doolallysquiff

2nd class - no rush then!


----------



## froggystyle

Your getting a kg of beans posted for £20....


----------



## doolallysquiff

@froggsyle As there were issues re delivery, one would have thought the delivery may have been expedited. That's all.


----------



## Milanski

doolallysquiff said:


> @froggsyle As there were issues re delivery, one would have thought the delivery may have been expedited. That's all.


As an apology for the lateness they've offered to give everyone an additional 50% of their order FREE.

This is a small business with limited cash flow and although I agree it's frustrating to not be supping on their coffee yet (and many of us have run out of coffee completely), expediting delivery for the volume and number of recipients would simply work out too expensive.


----------



## spune

Milanski said:


> As an apology for the lateness they've offered to give everyone an additional 50% of their order FREE.
> 
> This is a small business with limited cash flow and although I agree it's frustrating to not be supping on their coffee yet (and many of us have run out of coffee completely), expediting delivery for the volume and number of recipients would simply work out too expensive.


Is this for the guest members as well..?


----------



## Taff

Everone?! I'd love to try their coffee.. so does it apply to us scrubbers and if so how do we sort it?!


----------



## Milanski

Yep, I believe everyone will receive half of the original amount they ordered EXTRA for FREE.

So full subscribers should get 1Kg fresh and 500g roasted on the 28th and guesties get 500g fresh and 250g of the 28th roast.

No Money back as they will be out of pocket anyway cos of the extra beans and probably the extra postage.


----------



## bignorry

Getting free ready to go beans as comp from a small roaster is more than adequate.


----------



## CamV6

Milanski said:


> Sorry about this guys I should have updated the thread yesterday but got the info on the way out the door...
> 
> Info I've received is that it's gone out 2nd class and should be with us before the end of the week.


Just to be clear, does this mean they were sent yesterday I.e. Tuesday, or today, Wednesday ?


----------



## jlarkin

These didn't arrive today, not a problem for me but in case you're hoping they'll be there when you get home, they may not be...


----------



## Blackstone

nothing for me either. maybe an afternoon delivery? if not, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Milanski

CamV6 said:


> Just to be clear, does this mean they were sent yesterday I.e. Tuesday, or today, Wednesday ?


Posted Weds.


----------



## Milanski

Sk8-bizarre said:


> @Milanski
> 
> Right I just came across this lot searching elsewhere for coffee etc.
> 
> I need one of their spro cups with logo. It reminds me of Robert Crumbs art, love it.
> 
> Not interested in the coffee as its dark so not my thing* but need a cup!!*
> 
> Tried emailing couple of days ago but sites under construction, can you hook me up?
> 
> Ta!


Apparently they are getting a load made up to coincide with the website launch in October...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Milanski said:


> Apparently they are getting a load made up to coincide with the website launch in October...


 @Milanski in your debt sir, thank you for your efforts especially seeing as it was an outside the bean offering deal. Very kind of you. I'll be on em like a git in Oct and it's just dawned on me my bro lives round the corner


----------



## Milanski

Sk8-bizarre said:


> ...like a git in Oct...


Hahahaha! Brilliant!

Gits are predominantly more active in October??


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yes!! I am surprised you didn't know....... I am however fully active 365 days a year. I surpass gittery.


----------



## stevenh

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## Milanski

Happy days!


----------



## MooMaa

My Coffee has just turned up at work. Thanks for sorting this out, looks and smells great, just in time for my holiday (tomorrow).


----------



## Milanski

MooMaa said:


> My Coffee has just turned up at work. Thanks for sorting this out, looks and smells great, just in time for my holiday (tomorrow).


Did you get the 500g plus a bag of 250g?


----------



## Milanski

Wow, I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed the first (fresh) sample of this coffee and this rested batch is even more exciting...

It took me a little while to dial this in from (Rave's Monsooned Malabar) but I've just hit the ball park and (as espresso natch...) it's blown my socks off again!

Dark yet lively, it's the type of roast you can either enjoy fruiter with faster extractions or sweeter and deeper with longer extractions.

Brad recommends 18.5g into 30g in 22s or for more punch 20 into 25 in 25s.

My favourite so far is 18.5g (in a 20g basket) into 27-30g in 40s.

This roast will keep you coming back for more as you tweak the grind to fine tune it to your palate.

Well worth the wait in my opinion. Work's on hold while I go get meself another...


----------



## ronsil

Enjoy it. - still waiting for mine.

Post been & gone for weekend. Monday earlyist I'm hoping


----------



## Milanski

ronsil said:


> Enjoy it. - still waiting for mine.
> 
> Post been & gone for weekend. Monday earlyist I'm hoping


Oh no! You probably will not be the only one then


----------



## jeebsy

ronsil said:


> Enjoy it. - still waiting for mine.
> 
> Post been & gone for weekend. Monday earlyist I'm hoping


No Saturday post?


----------



## Rdl81

Milanski said:


> Wow, I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed the first (fresh) sample of this coffee and this rested batch is even more exciting...
> 
> It took me a little while to dial this in from (Rave's Monsooned Malabar) but I've just hit the ball park and (as espresso natch...) it's blown my socks off again!
> 
> Dark yet lively, it's the type of roast you can either enjoy fruiter with faster extractions or sweeter and deeper with longer extractions.
> 
> Brad recommends 18.5g into 30g in 22s or for more punch 20 into 25 in 25s.
> 
> My favourite so far is 18.5g (in a 20g basket) into 27-30g in 40s.
> 
> This roast will keep you coming back for more as you tweak the grind to fine tune it to your palate.
> 
> Well worth the wait in my opinion. Work's on hold while I go get meself another...


Did they recommend and brew methods areopress or v60


----------



## Gander24

Just having a nice aeropress filter style while my brewtus heats up!


----------



## Rhys

Some of mine has arrived. 500g old date and 500g new date. Not tried it yet (just got in from work) but it smells nice.

Just waiting for the kilo to arrive now. Who needs sleep? Going to have a coffeelicious weekend


----------



## Soll

Got mine this morning, the smell from these are amazing can't wait to dial this in tomorrow


----------



## CamV6

Yep got mine today. 500g of original roast and 500g of fresh roast. Delighted!

Mind you it's got a heck of an act to follow. I just put 350g of Cuban Serrano in yesterday


----------



## Rhys

Oh wow... 16>26.6 10s pre-infuse. My mouth suddenly feels bigger inside. Trying to work out the flavour.. Hardly any acidity. I'm going to enjoy this!!


----------



## MooMaa

Milanski said:


> Did you get the 500g plus a bag of 250g?


 I got 500g from the 28th and 500g from the 5th and they smell awesome


----------



## bignorry

These might be the beans that stop me from selling my setup! Going by how much Milanski is enjoying them.


----------



## Blackstone

Mine arrived 7.30 this morning


----------



## gcogger

Mine arrived yesterday, and I've tried one of the rested packs in a CCD. OK, but not quite dark enough for my taste. I'll rest them a bit longer and see how the flavours develop (it usually helps move things a little towards my preference, with this type of roast).

I'd like to thank the roaster for being more than fair, as I've ended up with 4x250g for a guest slot


----------



## jlarkin

Garrr and we *only* got 6 x 250 on full subscription


----------



## Rhys

Oh wow, postie has just dropped off the kilo and another 500g (c/o chockymonter) to go with my guest slot that came yesterday... Can you freeze beans









Going to really enjoy these.


----------



## stevenh

Just got mines today.

First impression aroma got hints of fruits but in the cup with milk is a little bland at the moment, might try tightening it up a bit... So far used 19 in 37 out in 27 secs


----------



## Rhys

Pulled a straight 1:1 16>16 with 10s pre-infusion. Got slight acidity in a nice way. Punchy little number making me want more. Not tried in milk yet.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Mine just arrived too, won't have time to try just now, maybe this afternoon. I got 500g roasted 28th July and 500g roasted 5th Aug, thought it was just 250g of old roast...not that i'm complaining. thanks @Milanski for your effort.


----------



## johnealey

Mine arrived about an hour ago 1kg (05th aug roast) plus 500g rested (28th July).

First shot of 18.1g in an 18gVST at my go to start point of 5 on the 65e dial way too coarse: 16s>83g out. I let it run to that as was laughing as never seen a pour that comes out verticaly straight down at the width of the basket. Out of curioistytries a sip and no bitterness at all, just tasted how you woud expect an americano to taste, thin.

Next shot 18.1g, 4.5 on the 65e dial, 44g out in 22 sec, nothing nasty sip wise starting to see some lasting crema

Next one 18.1g, 4.0 on the 65e dial, 32 out in 26, now we getting there hints of caramel or as Sarah described it dark chocolate caramel keg sweets, she had this one as a larger latte which tasted and sweeeeeeeeeet, full on caramel keg.

4th one Down to 3.9 ( only 0.3 off what was running some 4 day old Rave finca el bosque at, which is way lighter) 18.1g in26s, 32g had this as a flattie, caramel, chocolate, sweet, after taste of toffee with the tiniest hint of something spicy.

5th and 6th at no 4 ratios as seconds for Sarah and I except had mine as a bigger latte and the extra milk just send this into even more caramaccy territory.

This one at 10 days rest I really like....really really like, the only bad news being that if keep to the same resting period for the main kilo will have to wait till next saturday and at this rate the rested 500g will be gone by tomorrow. :-(

If anyone doesn't get on with theirs I will happily hoover up any excess ( realise this a bit cheeky 1 or 0 days after delivery but if don't ask, don't get)

*Milan / Ron:* Cracking bean to go out on, never had a DRC bean before, cracking ( up there with Bolt's bootleg, is that good at the moment). Thanks for sourcing and guiding the DSOL to date, this bean a shining example of what the DSOL all about, beans you would not ordinarily try or have access to, all slightly differerent and some real gems in my time in the subscription. Look forward to the DSOL under Froggy and hopefully feedback will help both the roaster and the future membership of DSOL2

Right, off to make another.

John


----------



## Rhys

Agree with you there John, just had a large flattie and really, really enjoying it - what a lovely flavour and a credit to Milan/Ron for sourcing it.

Started off with a espro, 16g in (with gentle fellini to maximise output) 10s pre-infuse and gradual pressure tailing off to finger tip pressure only. Got an output of 26.4g this time. First sip was fruity, second was smooth last sip was waving goodbye to a lovely cup. Great after-taste while I prepared another.

Same method with 16g but into my little mug, topped off with steamed milk for a creamy dark caramel cup of delight.

If there was ever a way to start a coffee addiction, this would be it - trouble is anything else might be a let down in expectations afterwards.


----------



## johnealey

Have just run out of milk and getting a little twitchy now as want another, just can't be bothered to join the early sat afternoon scrum at the supermarkets for some cravendale blue. The espresso is nice but this really shines with milk.

Addicted of Evesham


----------



## Milanski

Rdl81 said:


> Did they recommend and brew methods areopress or v60


I will ask...


----------



## Milanski

Rhys said:


> Some of mine has arrived. 500g old date and 500g new date. Not tried it yet (just got in from work) but it smells nice.
> 
> Just waiting for the kilo to arrive now. Who needs sleep? Going to have a coffeelicious weekend


Deleted as seen the kilo has arrived...

Good call on the extra sub!!!


----------



## Milanski

johnealey said:


> Have just run out of milk and getting a little twitchy now as want another, just can't be bothered to join the early sat afternoon scrum at the supermarkets for some cravendale blue. The espresso is nice but this really shines with milk.
> 
> Addicted of Evesham


I would try honing the grind to get a flavour of espresso you really like. This really is a versatile bean in terms of being able to make it zingy or to hide the zing (to some extent) in a longer extraction... but it will let you know immediately if you're outside of it's boundaries by tasting too sour or too bitter...


----------



## Gander24

Tried a quick brew in the aeropress yesterday i was in a rush so apologies about the sketchiness of the log. 14g in pretty fine grind, left it around 5 mins in the sun, around 45sec plunge got nice smooth caramel with an almost floral finish. Just had an americano 16g>30g 28 seconds. Getting a nice spiciness to go with the caramel, still really smooth, really enjoyed it. I'm on a 12 hour nightshift tonight so will have a few v60's too!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just tried this as an espresso, first shot perfect, grinder was dialled in for Brighton lanes if that's a useful reference for anybody. 17.5g in 27g out in 28 secs, really nice chocolatey taste and kinda fruity too with great mouthfeel and aftertaste...still licking my lips!


----------



## Milanski

@Rdl81

V60 15g for 240g in 2.30 or 20g for those who prefer it a bit stronger.


----------



## spune

Just received and brew my first Americano with these beans. Thank you, Milanksi, for all the efforts in sourcing, it's appreciated!

I look forward to experiencing the beans through different brew methods and keeping an eye out for recipes.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Anyone in Glasgow or surrounding area fancy a 250g bag of these to try? Due to receiving extra and an order from coffee compass arriving this week I have an excess of coffee. Really nice bean, roasted 28th July so ready to go. Can meet in Glasgow or pick up west end, don't really want the hassle of posting. No charge, maybe can return the favour one time I am running out.


----------



## Milanski

Happy to pay postage if no one local comes forward @jeebsy?


----------



## Rhys

Likewise, I'm sending some to @DoubleShot (as he kindly asked). I've got one more bag I can let go as it's already rested. If anyone near York/Selby wants to drop by and pick it up feel free. or I can post it out to the first one that says 'yes please at the full asking of thank you very much!' Along with a £3 donation to Mind.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Milanski said:


> Happy to pay postage if no one local comes forward @jeebsy?


If no-one takes it i'll post it to you @Milanski


----------



## Milanski

Thanks GC!


----------



## johnealey

Evening @Rhys, If no one steps up then would like to say: 'yes please at the full asking of thank you very much!' and will donate a Fiver to Mind (plus the cost to post so you not out of pocket)

John


----------



## johnealey

1/3rd of the way through bag No 2 and last of the rested, dialled it down to Milanski's posted recipe from Dark Arts ( 18.5>30g in 22 secs) and in milk now geting brandy snaps and as spro a nice spicy lingering taste whichI can't quite place yet.

Yum or Nom even!

Remainder ( 4x250g) transferred into some new valved resealable bags I added to the last Rave order.

John


----------



## Rhys

johnealey said:


> Evening @Rhys, If no one steps up then would like to say: 'yes please at the full asking of thank you very much!' and will donate a Fiver to Mind (plus the cost to post so you not out of pocket)
> 
> John


Is three boxes not enough John? (says me..














) It's yours then, if you think you can manage another bag. I've still got a third of a bag of Red Brick to get through (very similar grinder settings so not much faff to change) as well as a bag and a half of rested Dark Arts.. The rest I've frozen so will last me a while.

No need to pay for postage, it's only a couple of quid 2nd class.









I might even try a cold brew out of it, though I've just made another batch out of some older beans I've mixed together.


----------



## TonyW

Mine arrived Saturday too - 500g rested plus 1kg of 5 Aug roast. I had just given up on a Saturday delivery and filled my hopper with 500g of Baytown's Bolts when the postie arrived. Having read all the positive comments on these Dark Arts beans, I am REALLY looking forward to trying them. Just got to work my way through this hopper full of beans first ....


----------



## Yes Row

These seem to. Be going down well with you guys

If anybody else decides they are over stocked I will gladly buy a bag in order to try


----------



## johnealey

Rhys said:


> Is three boxes not enough John? (says me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It's yours then, if you think you can manage another bag.


With this one, think i can say definately not enough. We're 1/3 rd way through the second bag having only got them yesterday lunchtime. Very moreish and will be no need to freeze any here, they don't last long enough.

Yours should arrive just in time for the end of the 2x350g Fudge and 350g of Finca el bosque from Rave which will then butt up nicely to piling into the now rested for the same time Dark arts roasted on the 5th.

Has dropped in quite nicely.

Thanks again and Pm sent with address / confirmation of donation.

John


----------



## jeebsy

GCGlasgow said:


> Anyone in Glasgow or surrounding area fancy a 250g bag of these to try? Due to receiving extra and an order from coffee compass arriving this week I have an excess of coffee. Really nice bean, roasted 28th July so ready to go. Can meet in Glasgow or pick up west end, don't really want the hassle of posting. No charge, maybe can return the favour one time I am running out.


I'm up to my eyes in beans but maybe @mym ?


----------



## DoubleShot

@Yes Row fancies trying a bag.


----------



## doolallysquiff

19g>39g 27 secs. The shot appeared to run quite fast. A little tweak finer next time. On tasting I got a very slight smokiness with chocolate and a huge finish of blueberry. After 2 months of DSOL, which weren't to my taste, this is more like it.


----------



## Yes Row

GCGlasgow said:


> Anyone in Glasgow or surrounding area fancy a 250g bag of these to try? Due to receiving extra and an order from coffee compass arriving this week I have an excess of coffee. Really nice bean, roasted 28th July so ready to go. Can meet in Glasgow or pick up west end, don't really want the hassle of posting. No charge, maybe can return the favour one time I am running out.


Hi, I would really like to try these. I know I do not really meet the criteria, as I live in Derby

If you are willing to post I will happily cover the costs. Understand if you don't, no worries


----------



## froggystyle

I want to play!!


----------



## Colio07

froggystyle said:


> I want to play!!


 @froggystyle, I'm somewhat awash with coffee at the moment, and am not going to get through 6 bags of this. How many bags would you like?


----------



## froggystyle

@Colio07

Depends, would they be the older or fresher, older ones i reckon i would only want 1 bag, but fresher one would take 2 ?


----------



## Colio07

froggystyle said:


> @Colio07
> 
> Depends, would they be the older or fresher, older ones i reckon i would only want 1 bag, but fresher one would take 2 ?


One of each?


----------



## froggystyle

Thinking about, might give it a pass, got a couple of kg ready and some greens i want to roast this week, plus the fudge!

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rhys

froggystyle said:


> Thinking about, might give it a pass, got a couple of kg ready and some greens i want to roast this week, plus the fudge!
> 
> Thanks anyway.


You're missing out on a real treat..


----------



## simontc

Id be happy to grab some from someone...


----------



## Drewster

doolallysquiff said:


> After 2 months of DSOL, which weren't to my taste, this is more like it.


I have to agree my first 2 experiences with DSOL were at best Meh!

These are actually quite nice...

I got through a pack and a bit (the "old" beans) over the weekend....

tbh a little "dry" tasting with a little bit of a muddy aftertaste when I tried as espresso but they make a very nice flatwhite...

and I also knocked up a couple of Iced Latte which went down a treat.

By far my best DSOL experience.


----------



## Colio07

froggystyle said:


> Thinking about, might give it a pass, got a couple of kg ready and some greens i want to roast this week, plus the fudge!
> 
> Thanks anyway.


No worries.

@simontc, PM me if would you like a bag or two.


----------



## GCGlasgow

@Milanski no one local came forward, if you still want these pm me your address.


----------



## simontc

Hip hip hooray- will be giving these a good shot soon. Not had anything far for a long while; you guys seem so enthused by this bean I cant help but want to be aboard! Thanks go to colio07!


----------



## paul whu

I'm delighted with these. getting interesting flavours like white pepper, chocolate and ... coffee. Yum. I have played with brew ratios and times but for my tastes this one is best at a 1>2 ratio in 30 seconds. The most interesting bean this quarter in my opinion.


----------



## Rhys

paul whu said:


> I'm delighted with these. getting interesting flavours like white pepper, chocolate and ... *coffee*. Yum. I have played with brew ratios and times but for my tastes this one is best at a 1>2 ratio in 30 seconds. The most interesting bean this quarter in my opinion.


Coffee? You can taste coffee?? That's a new one. @Mrboots2u do you have any tasting notes for coffee?


----------



## ronsil

Rhys said:


> Coffee? You can taste coffee?? That's a new one. @Mrboots2u do you have any tasting notes for coffee?


Coffee = as in very little fruit & not floral.









Mine only arrived late yesterday. Will be getting on to them this evening


----------



## Blackstone

I'm going to go against the grain here and say I'm not enjoying these as much as previous months. Nothing bad but there is a different after taste which I can't quite put my finger on


----------



## stevogums

Im pretty happy with these beans up to now.

Find them very subtle hint of spice for me but very palatable both as espresso and in flat white.

Not messing too much with them just 15g in 30g out 6 secs pre and 26/28 secs pour.

Nice


----------



## CamV6

CamV6 said:


> Yep got mine today. 500g of original roast and 500g of fresh roast. Delighted!
> 
> Mind you it's got a heck of an act to follow. I just put 350g of Cuban Serrano in yesterday


Well, I need not have worried!

I've just put the rested 500g in the hopper and I put the fresh 500g in the freezer for another time in day of delivery.

Having just finished my stash of Cuban Serrano I was worried these would inevitably disappoint.

Boy was I wrong. This is a stonkingly good coffee. Has elements of a bit of something to please everyone IMO. Choc, a little red/stone fruity, sweet, good crema, good mouth feel, a cracking espresso and a magnificent flattie.

These are easily in the top 5 best DSOL beans ever that I have had IMO. I'll be gutted when they are finished. Can't wait to find out their identity


----------



## Milanski

CamV6 said:


> Can't wait to find out their identity


Read the front of the packet!


----------



## Milanski

GCGlasgow said:


> @Milanski no one local came forward, if you still want these pm me your address.


PM'ed. Thank you. Apologies for tardy response time!


----------



## Milanski

Glad everyone is enjoying these.

Doing the DSOL is really quite tough in terms finding an excellent roaster that does or gets what we are trying to do here.

In an ideal world I would have gone ahead with only the best beans (for the money) - but then we'd only have had one bean every 6 months!...and even then there's no way to please everyone as Blackstone has just proved


----------



## Milanski

Blackstone said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say I'm not enjoying these as much as previous months. Nothing bad but there is a different after taste which I can't quite put my finger on


I found this to be a bit more tricky to dial in and get spot on.

I've been playing around with doses (I'm up to 20g now) and have not quite found the sweet spot as I had at 18.5g.

How are you making yours @Blackstone?


----------



## CamV6

Blackstone said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say I'm not enjoying these as much as previous months. Nothing bad but there is a different after taste which I can't quite put my finger on


I'll happily buy your remaining unopened bags. Serious offer


----------



## Blackstone

Milanski said:


> I found this to be a bit more tricky to dial in and get spot on.
> 
> I've been playing around with doses (I'm up to 20g now) and have not quite found the sweet spot as I had at 18.5g.
> 
> How are you making yours @Blackstone?


As my kitchen is currently a building site I have only used areopress, cores and cold press. Will crack out espresso machine this weekend and give it another go


----------



## Blackstone

CamV6 said:


> I'll happily buy your remaining unopened bags. Serious offer


Let me try as espresso this weekend (sat or Fri evening) and i will let you know. I won't have opened any of the new batch yet.


----------



## CamV6

Ok, no probs either way


----------



## simontc

Just cracked open and gone sprotacular with this little cracker.

18g ->37 secs -> 37g ... A bit out in terms of what I was aiming for time wise, and over shot yield by 1g but MY WORD was this yum; great body, great stickyness. Here's my post from the in your cup thread...



simontc said:


> Just trying this months dsol in a spro... Seriously interesting bean right here!
> 
> Sk8 I know you don't dig darker roasts in general but I could see you liking this!
> 
> Menthol on the nose ( and bit of liquorice- which I normally font dig); smells more sweet shop than sweet shop.
> 
> Taste im getting sweet peach, to be honest the body is akin to peach juice. Its nicely sweet- molasses type sugar on the front. Earthyness, a bit of dark choc but I have to say the sweety aspect is carried through nicely.
> 
> Ending on a bit of a walnut.
> 
> Yes- this is blinking delish! Thanks go out to @Colio07 for flinging a bag my way!


Anyone tried this in chemex?


----------



## simontc

Into milk... Chocolate comes through a lot more; a bit of a milk choc but with an overtone of something darker. Molasses still there. Nuts kicking around, though the sweetening has brought through more of an almond. The molasses still abounds as well, leaving me thinking of caramelised sugary nuts bought from a street vendor. Theres weirdly still a bit of that menthol in there; a little top note lingering above the other flavours, particularly as it cools. Perhaps this is the spicy/white pepper some of you have gotten.

Theres something chewy in here as well the more it cools; fruity sweet, but not bright. Im thinking a dark wine gum.

And then back to a choc, but the dark is coming through sublimely now. Thick and sappy red fruit note dark choc.

Seriously, thanks @Colio07 ... I dont think this is going to be lasting long.


----------



## aaroncornish

I need to hurry up and get home from Turkey to get these on the go!!!


----------



## simontc

This bean is one forgiving mo fo- just sproed, uneven pour, too long (about a minute to hit 36g from 18) AND IT STILL TASTED AMAZING! That peachiness... Seriously.

I've never had a dark roasr that's so vibrant; what's dark arts other output like?


----------



## Yes Row

aaroncornish said:


> I need to hurry up and get home from Turkey to get these on the go!!!


I like coffee, loads but I could not wish a holiday away for it!

Off to Dalyan next week, with my Rhino and Areopress, can't wait

Where are you?


----------



## jonners

I seem to be one of the few here who struggle to get anything special out of these beans. I've tried varying the extraction, I've cleaned the machine and grinder, the only other thing to try would be different water. They just seem lacking in any particular character to me.


----------



## Milanski

jonners said:


> I seem to be one of the few here who struggle to get anything special out of these beans. I've tried varying the extraction, I've cleaned the machine and grinder, the only other thing to try would be different water. They just seem lacking in any particular character to me.


Something seriously wrong here if you're saying they are lacking 'any particular character'!?

Way more character than the last two DSOL offerings fosho.

Try some Volvic. If that doesn't help then this bean simply isn't to your taste. Nothing wrong with that.

I'm sure there's plenty on here that would buy your beans from you!


----------



## Milanski

simontc said:


> I've never had a dark roasr that's so vibrant; what's dark arts other output like?


They do a Papua New Guinea that is also quite wild. Little bit lighter from memory.

If there's interest I could organise a group buy for this.


----------



## jonners

Milanski said:


> Something seriously wrong here if you're saying they are lacking 'any particular character'!


You were right, there was something wrong - thanks for the tip! My Cremina was losing pressure and hence the water temperature was too low. Now sorted and the coffee tastes a whole lot better!


----------



## CamV6

Milanski said:


> They do a Papua New Guinea that is also quite wild. Little bit lighter from memory.
> 
> If there's interest I could organise a group buy for this.


certainly sounds interesting


----------



## Milanski

jonners said:


> You were right, there was something wrong - thanks for the tip! My Cremina was losing pressure and hence the water temperature was too low. Now sorted and the coffee tastes a whole lot better!


Would love to try this bean through a cremina...


----------



## ronsil

OK, I was a late starter only getting my Beans Monday morn.

Well into mine now & have just used up the first dated batch.

Thank you 'Dark Arts Coffee' for the extra bonus beans

What do I think of them?. Well as you may have guessed these would not be my first choice of the best DSOL.

Do not dislike them & will easily get through the remainder.

Easy to deal with & found them best at the lowest ever grind on the EK, std coffee burrs.

Liked best as a short cortado. using 20g in with 32g out for 42 seconds on the V..... using a profile with a max of 8 bar. Initially found with a slighter bitter not unpleasant taste on the end. Lowered the temp to 92C which left me with a choc hint, sweet caramel & of course fruit.

If you are comparing DSOLs then IMO this sits somewhere in the middle. Baytown still reigns as the best DSOL

Very glad most folk like these. Thank you again Milan.


----------



## jonners

Milanski said:


> Would love to try this bean through a cremina...


You're welcome to if you're ever down my way.


----------



## aaroncornish

Yes Row said:


> I like coffee, loads but I could not wish a holiday away for it!
> 
> Off to Dalyan next week, with my Rhino and Areopress, can't wait
> 
> Where are you?


Ha ha! We are near Oludeniz, near Fethiye.

Got my rhino and V60 kit with me


----------



## Yes Row

Not far from Dalyan. Have you enjoyed it there? We have been tempted


----------



## CamV6

aaroncornish said:


> Ha ha! We are near Oludeniz, near Fethiye.
> 
> Got my rhino and V60 kit with me


 Ooh I've been there. You must try the Turkish baths, and mud bath. It's real hoot!


----------



## CamV6

Ron, I missed out on the Baytown

What bean was it?


----------



## CamV6

On the L1 I'm finding I get a better result letting these un slightly fast 17g in an 18g VST basket, 30g out over 24 seconds


----------



## ronsil

From Baytown 'twas:

The Bolts 250g (Beans)


----------



## Rdl81

I am enjoying these having them as a v60 going with 20g into 240g water so slightly stronger also making nice areopress 17g inverted 30sec bloom then 1m30sec then invert and slow press anyone else brewing?


----------



## squiggs1982

I have to say I'm enjoying these more than any other DSOL bean in the six months I've participated. Agree with the dark chocolate notes and the fact it's pretty unforgiving. Loving it. The best for last in my book! Am I right in thinking these guys are only wholesale? :-(


----------



## Soll

CamV6 said:


> On the L1 I'm finding I get a better result letting these un slightly fast 17g in an 18g VST basket, 30g out over 24 seconds


I'm getting similar. 16.5 in 18 VST basket, 30g out between 25/27 seconds. The wife and I are loving these beans and if they were available to buy would get 1kilo a time gorgeous !


----------



## Milanski

CamV6 said:


> Ron, I missed out on the Baytown
> 
> What bean was it?


Wasn't the Bolts - it was a bespoke roast for DSOL. They called it white label if I remember correctly?


----------



## Milanski

squiggs1982 said:


> I have to say I'm enjoying these more than any other DSOL bean in the six months I've participated. Agree with the dark chocolate notes and the fact it's pretty unforgiving. Loving it. The best for last in my book! Am I right in thinking these guys are only wholesale? :-(


Yeah, wholesale only at the mo, tho think some of the (few) cafes who use them are selling over the counter (East London).

I think I'll arrange a group buy from time to time on these as I'm really diggin them myself. I'm sure he'll oblige considering the feedback...


----------



## aaroncornish

Yes Row said:


> Not far from Dalyan. Have you enjoyed it there? We have been tempted


Won't go too far off topic, but yes, very good. Some fantastic restaurants and bars. We tended to Avoid Hisaronu, not as good as Oludeniz

So, time to dial these beans in.


----------



## johnealey

Bolt Bootleg was the Baytown DSOL and from memory was a slightly different ratio of the beans that went in to make it up that was different to the regular Bolt.

Back to Dark Arts: finished the three early roasted bags ( 2 extras plus the one snaffeld from Rhys) and almost at the bottom of the first of the four in the Kilo batch. Have had to back the grinder off from 3.9 to about 4.4 on the 65e and have left these so starting them at the same rested point as the earlier roasted batch. Still chocolate and caramel in buckets and tried splitting a 30g pour into two cups as start and finish pour in equal 15g and the start got loads of chocolate and something fruity with the back part of the pour not having anything of note so this might make for an interesting 1:1 or less ristretto.

Keeping the pours to a shorter 22secs 18.5g in an 18g VST with 30g output in milk is shining quite nicely, Sarah really likes this one in her larger latte.

Did frighten myself earlier when I thought had found a stone in the grinder (crunching noise from grinder eek!) despite checking beans pre moving from Dark arts bags to Black resealables and again pre putting whole bag in hopper, No evidence of this when taking the burrs off or in output but did notice a few much smaller tiny beans in this later roast so maybe just denser. Put back together all fine and just a new pair of skiddies required!

John


----------



## ronsil

Anyone notice any difference in the early roast batch to the later roast?

Finding the later roast (fresher) has more choc tones.


----------



## aaroncornish

Had a few Espressos so far, not managed to dial in just yet.

Started with standard 1:2 ratio, 19g to 38g in around 30 seconds. Not good.

Based on everyone else findings here I have been creeping dose down. Might be bold and drop dose to 17g in 18g VST.


----------



## jlarkin

aaroncornish said:


> Might be bold and drop dose to 17g in 18g VST.


You mancunians really are mad for it?!

To be honest, I thought the first batch were good early on but since then I've been struggling. Had a few goes with the fresher ones today and they haven't been great. My best attempt so far as a long black. 17g in the basket, 36 out in about 30secs. Had a couple of spros earlier and they just didn't seem as interesting as the early days of the rested beans...but could easily be my variable technique.


----------



## Blackstone

im just finishing off the early roast and they are getting better for me. started to get some sweetness coming through and more of a fruity flavour


----------



## johnealey

About 1/3 rd of way through bag No 5 or 2 of the kilo lot and been having a sneakig suspicion my taste buds were off as definately more chocolately than caramel which the first batch from July were and logically the resting time is the same as not piled into the kilo lot until 10 days post roast. I did transfer the kilo lot into black sealable valve bags so put it down to that but as sid a bit earlier there appear to ge a fair few smaller beans in bag 4 first of the kilo lot and the smell is a little more baked or biscuity than the first batch. Nothing wrong, just a little different and haver hide to loosen the grind 0.5 from where was on the first july batch.

At the end of this bag am going to have a rest from them for a week going into some Fudge next, see if they change any further.

John


----------



## simontc

These beans are fantastic in spro


----------



## CamV6

Well, I just finished my 1st 500g of the July roast. Thoroughly enjoyed this bean. Great job Dark Arts.

The next 500g is in the freezer for another time.

Onto some Rave Sumatra jagong village next


----------



## Yes Row

Thanks to the generosity of Doubleshot I have been lucky enough to try these beans

I am finding chocolate and berry style fruit flavour in espresso at 17-33 in 35

This then makes very tasty cortado, my drink of choice with these beans

I have just enough left to try a Brazen Brew

Again, cheers Doubleshot!


----------



## froggystyle

Yes Row said:


> Thanks to the generosity of Doubleshot I have been lucky enough to try these beans
> 
> I am finding chocolate and berry style fruit flavour in espresso at 17-33 in 35
> 
> This then makes very tasty cortado, my drink of choice with these beans
> 
> I have just enough left to try a Brazen Brew
> 
> Again, cheers Doubleshot!


Would suggest taking the temp up to 95/96c with this bean on the brazen!


----------



## Milanski

I too am finding it a little harder to nail a 'spro with the fresher batch but I'm constantly changing ratios so may well be that.


----------



## MarkyP

I'm also finding harder... I'm just finishing the second bag of the rested beans and whilst I was getting spice at the beginning I didn't really get any of the chocolate or caramel notes. However, I'm not really getting anything pushing through now.

I've tried anything from 28-46g out with an 18g dose and the EK varying between 1 and 2 (old dial) for fast and slow shots...


----------



## simontc

I've ploughed through these at an alarming rate. .


----------



## Rhys

I'm going to make a cold brew out of some, see how it turns out. Thinking 60g to a litre of water. Or should I go more?


----------



## jlarkin

Rhys said:


> I'm going to make a cold brew out of some, see how it turns out. Thinking 60g to a litre of water. Or should I go more?


More! I normally use double that. I'd try at least 90...


----------



## Blackstone

Rhys said:


> I'm going to make a cold brew out of some, see how it turns out. Thinking 60g to a litre of water. Or should I go more?


I'm really enjoying with cold brew, more so than espresso. Currently using about 100g per litre


----------



## Rhys

Right, 100g it is - I've got enough beans lol


----------



## ronsil

Some revised thinking on the second (fresher) batch:

20g in 32g out in 42 seconds at 92C. 1.1 on EK Irish dial. Pressure profile max 8 bar.

More choc & sweeter.


----------



## johnealey

Just loaded bag no 8 of 9 into the hopper ( holding off on the Fudge today).

Had to dial this in 0.5 from bag no 7 where was progressively and for me strangely having to loosen off the grind to bring it back to the 18.5g>30g 22s pours as the day went on, atmospherics maybe?

Lots of choclate this morning although tightened up too much on the second shot which ended at 19sec; mottled crema almost tiger stripe coming out, dark dark chocolate but little else. Wind out 0.2 and chocolate. Both in cappa cups as slightly bigger flatties.

Could also be after 5 bags on the trot, tastebuds getting used to it so not picking out anything new which could, I guess, be a positive as has become the norm.

John


----------



## simontc

Running too late for a spro this morning I've decided that mr dark arts is gonna get chemexed at work.... 26g into 500g of water.

My chemeximg skills dont seem to be as good as my sproing yet, but lets see what we get....


----------



## Dallah

They have a great graphic sensibility on their packaging. Really unique I think. Very 50s American comic book look I think. Don't think so much of their company logo though. Shame I'm just not interested in the dark stuff anymore as I'd love to give them a chance.


----------



## simontc

Chemex was beautiful! Chocolate milkshake, slight pepperyness (I see what you guys were saying!) and I still get a peachy/almost apricot acidity and sweetness through the finish.

Cannot overstate how impressed with this bean I am


----------



## Blackstone

Finally got the chocolate notes with these beans this morning. Did nothing different buy new flavours are still coming through almost day by day


----------



## Drewster

I've been happily knocking out flatties with these but as it's been so hot & sticky I decided to try an iced latte (well basically chucking a double espresso over a glass of semi-skimmed milk).....

Mmmmmmmmmmmm yummy!!

A really nice cool drink... the coffee punches through the milk well and it goes down a real treat......


----------



## Milanski

Mrs Ski asked for one of these the other day. I turned my nose up at the thought but onced I'd tasted it I was pleasantly surprised!

I've pretty much exhausted all espresso variations now so gonna try Aeropress and V60 tomorrow.

Any recommendations?


----------



## simontc

I've not tried in aero- might only have enough for that today tbh so might be joining you!


----------



## Milanski

Inverted, coarse sand grind, 20g, 80c pour on 60g water, stir for 15secs, bloom for 30secs, slowly pour on remainder of water to top of press (160g total water), and press slowly into cup over 30s. Drink undiluted.

Made the recipe up as I went along.

Tasted great. Slight sourness perhaps so will grind finer next time or just steep for longer.


----------



## jlarkin

Milanski said:


> Slight sourness perhaps so will grind finer next time or just steep for longer.


Or try hotter water? 80 sounds low to me but I haven't tried this as an aeropress.


----------



## oddknack

Seems im a bit late to the party! Been drinking this for about a week. With the fresher batch in, this mornings espressos are right on! Thick sweet aromas. Marzipan sweetness up front. Stone fruity sourness. Slight minty finish. 15.5g in, 28g out, 34 seconds. Its been pouring lovely, good coffee porn!

Also, must mention the packaging. Really like the stamped art, turning the packaging into some story telling. Loving the details.

Big thanks for this, and big thanks to Dark Arts for the tasty coffee, and unexpected extra beans. I am enjoying it very much!

Edit: to be honest, I might not have been surprised if this (tasting as it tastes as espresso today) was called LSOL. Drinks before today though, I got a chocolate and pleasing smokeyness, much more immediately DSOL to me. The biggest thing about these is the surprising change as they age.


----------



## risky

oddknack said:


> Edit: to be honest, I might not have been surprised if this (tasting as it tastes as espresso today) was called LSOL.


Shows how palates can differ. I tried these out as a lot of people were saying they were quite light for a DSOL offering. Still far too dark for my liking. Just shows that what one person considers light is still another persons dark.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I think i'm finding they taste lightetr as they age...though I did have a break in between of Hill and Valley from CC, so I think most coffee's will taste light after these.


----------



## Rdl81

Drinking this for a few weeks via v60 and aeropress. I really like these to say the least beat I have had other than the foundary LSOL hope I can try some of there other dark arts coffee in the future


----------



## CamV6

Well, I've 500g of the second roast out of the freezer and nicely rested for a few days ready to go in the hopper when the last of my CC jampit finished tomorrow morning so i will report back as and when


----------



## Rhys

My dad seams to be shovelling his beans down in the little Isomac and AeroPress I gave him, so when they are gone I'll be digging a bag out of the freezer for him to try. He really enjoys his one cup of normal coffee a day, so much more since I intervened lol.


----------



## CamV6

Well, I've had a couple of days with the second roast now and I must say they are every bit as good as the first, if not slightly nicer even. Smoother, I'd say.

Bang up job Dark Arts. Fantastic


----------



## Rdl81

Any idea how we can get some more of these? Forum group buy maybe?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rdl81 said:


> Any idea how we can get some more of these? Forum group buy maybe?


Why don't you ask the roaster


----------



## Rdl81

I know they have been busy with their first birthday party last week and website lunch Monday at the time there was talk of possibly getting some more of that didn't et anywhere I will try and contact them next week


----------



## simontc

My fingers are crossed that dark arts appear in the next dsol sub....


----------



## Rdl81

There Webstors is open now


----------



## Rhys

They sell 'Heart of Darkness' on their website (hasn't been up long..) which was the DSOL offering they did.


----------



## CamV6

Crikey, we sure did get a good deal on this one!


----------

